# Key Programming CODE



## mrogge (Sep 24, 2005)

The manual says I can program a key myself, without the dealer. It says enter the 4 digit code selected upon delivery. I never selected a code. The dealer doesnt have it for me. They want to charge to program my 3rd key, even though the manual says I can do it myself. Does anyone have the code? I will try 0,0,0,0 and 1,2,3,4 to see. THANKS!!


----------



## thedrowningman (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Key Programming CODE (mrogge)*

hmm. I would love to know the answer to this as well. The day my wife picked up her routan from the dealer she lost one of the keys! Not even a day old


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Key Programming CODE (thedrowningman)*

This is the same predicament I am in now (read my latest post on MyGig/JoyBox Upgrading). I too need this code. 
I am somewhat encouraged if the dealer advised you they could do it for a fee. My dealer is saying VW Canada headquaters are not familiar on how to do it, and the dealer is trying to find a solution for me.
How do you (try to) program this? Engineering menu? (seek up and down + menu simultaneously) 
Please keep your thread live with new information if it becomes available. Thanks.


_Modified by Whataguy at 7:13 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Key Programming CODE (Whataguy)*

Not sure if This will help, because I have an 08 dodge GC (the retarded brother of the Routan).
According to the manual, you need 2 valid keys in hand. Basic instructions:
Insert key #1 turn to the on position wait approx 20-30 seconds, turn off and remove.
Insert key #2...repeat, you will get a chime and a security light.
Insert key #3, the blank, and again repeat. This key will then work.
Not sure if it will work for you guys, but I did this with a blank I bought off ebay for $50 and it works perfect. Good Luck


----------



## poruchik_r (May 27, 2009)

Will the key start the vehicle, or its only for opening doors?


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (poruchik_r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poruchik_r* »_Will the key start the vehicle, or its only for opening doors?

Not sure if you are asking me, but yes the key I reprogrammed does everything any other key I have will do.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (sldrsvw)*

I have some VERY interesting news on codes. I received an email from MrCD1 - he has over 15000 (99.9%) feedback on eBay dealing almost exclusively with MyGig and accessory equipment since 2000. A wealth of wisdom on MyGig's for your education. These are the text of his emails on the subject of codes:

>The units for the U.S. and Canada do not have or use any type of codes.
>Most of the time, after an RER install, a dealer is not required at all.
>The only thing the dealer would normally do, is use his Star Scan tool, 
>to register the radio unit to the vehicle. The ONLY time a customer 
>really needs the dealer service, if you have an option (like rear camera 
>or VES), that does not work to begin with yet. The dealer THEN uses the 
>Star Scan, and then enters certain codes (per his sheet from Chrysler) 
>to enable those options. (you do NOT need to know those codes, the 
>dealers already have them)
>- mark -
Another email about security codes:
>If you are talking about the security codes, used for mainly foreign 
>units, like the REW, REP, and REZ, then you MUST have the 4 - digit 
>security code for the radio.
>
>As soon as you update the radio, turn the power off to it, or it can 
>just re-boot itself, you will need the code.
>
>Without the code, the radio unit is useless and there is no way to 
>bypass such...
>
>Only a foreign dealer or harmon becker, would be able to get such 
>code, based on the serial number, and VIN #...
>
> - Mark -
Visit MrCD1 for any further information. He is a recommended referral source on several of the main MyGig forums as discussed in my threads in the post MyGig JoyBox Upgrading: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4435278


----------

